# 30x30x30cm in iraq(withpics)



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

HI MY NAME IS ELLIOT
YES IM IN IRAQ 
COULDNT MISS THE ADA CONTEST THIS YEAR

ANYWAY TO THE POINT HERE ARE THE LONG AWAITED PICTURES

TANK 30CM CUBE

FILTER EHIEM ECCO (SMALL ONE)

LIGHT CATALINA AQUARUIM 13X4 CF 6500K
IT WILL BE REPLACED WITH A AQUAMEDIC 150MH 8000K VERY SOON

MINI CO2 ADA SYSTEM

ADA SOIL

BEGINNING HARD SCAPE



























THIS WAS WHEN IT HAD A HOB 









I WASNT SURE IF THE PLANTS WOULD MAKE IT OVER SEAS SO I GOT A TEST BATCH









FILTRATION AND HOME MADE STAND ITS NOT EASY TO GET STUFF OVER HERE BUT THIS IS THE BEST STAND I COULD MAKE









MORE EQUIPMENT 









FINAL PRODUCT BEFORE I CAME HOME FOR LEAVE









I HOPE YOU LIKE IT

YES THESE ARE YOUR PLANTS FROM AQUA BOTANIC(THE PLANTS ARE GREAT BTW) I COULDNT HAVE DONE THIS WITH OUT YOU OR AQUARIUM DESIGN GROUP WITH MIKE AND JEFFS HELP
(THERE REALLY THE ONLY ONES I CAN GET STUFF FROM) O YA AND PLANET INVERT IS GONNA SHIP SHRIMP .THANKS TO YOU ALL SO MUCH

(IM STILL HAVING TROUBLE GETTING FISH INTO THE COUNTRY)HELP!!

CALL GUINESS I THINK IM THE FIRST PERSON TO SET UP AN AQUARUIM IN A WARZONE LOL:boxing:

LEAVE ALL THE COMMENTS YOU LIKE OR FEEDBACK OR WHAT EVER YOU WANT


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks great!... I like the rock layout. _What is the red plant in the background_?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

trenac said:


> Looks great!... I like the rock layout. _What is the red plant in the background_?


Myriophyllum tuberculatum is the red plant in the back ground

thank you for your nice comment it took me hours to get that layout although it seems simple


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow nice rocks. Are they ryhou stone (sp?)? The plant look great. Can some shrimp it there and some nice fish and your set.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thief said:


> Wow nice rocks. Are they ryhou stone (sp?)? The plant look great. Can some shrimp it there and some nice fish and your set.


its manten stone was expensive too (everyone thought that i was crazy when i got excited about my stones) shrimp are on the way fish will be a harder feat.


----------



## Guillermo (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice tank Elliott. I was going to askyou about the stones too, they are great. I hope some day I could get some of those beautiful manten pieces. The red myrio stands out really nice.

Cheers


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

Hoorah. Leave it to an army soldier... :usa2:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just amazing! Hats off to you! :yo: A little bit of home wherever you are!! :usa2: I salute you!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

That's a really good job. Although as you said it's simple, it's easy to see the effort you put it.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

so im sitting here at the airport waiting to go back to the BOX 
anyway i have just recieved an email that my tank has taken casualties
apparently in my absence a couple breeds of plants have melted(peachy)
but thats ok i just ordered new plants and wood an if its in horrible condition
im gonna rescape it and i got my new 150w MH8000k so its gonna be even better
heh heh

so small update for you 
well see the extent of the damage when i get back in a day or two

bye for now

o ya and thank for all the nice comments people


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

That is so cool! Nice to see the plants made it all the way to Iraq by priority mail no less!
Good job! More on the way.:usa2:


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

well it was tru my tank was overrun with green algae when i got back so i removed the isoties completly and trimmed the hell out of the tank to remove most of the algae it looks tons better now but im gonna rescape it in about a week or less so you can look foward to a wood scape with a new 150mh my aquamedic 
so look foward too it
elliot


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Fantastic set up, great colors.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

nice looking tank man.where did you find that red plant the one previously asked about?and do you have any specs on it like what it needs?also good to see the men in Iraq are able to exist in a "normal" environment so to speak.BTW what branch?


----------



## volatile (May 10, 2007)

Where did you get the manten stone? I ordered some online from aquaforestaquarium and they don't look nearly as nice as those.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

volatile said:


> Where did you get the manten stone? I ordered some online from aquaforestaquarium and they don't look nearly as nice as those.


well i got the manten stone from them too but spent about an hour on the phone with them as they described the stones to me then i told them if i wanted it or not lol it was a paine
finding thoes stones was not a cheap or easy task

cassiusclay the red plant is red myro it takes a while to kick start the ECA from ada seems to help tons

thanks for all the support friends dont hesitate to leave comments on my up coming tank pics will be up as soon as i rebuild it this one is almost over enjoy while you can


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ok people i finally got it rebuilt i have tried posting pics on here but not such luck so im gonna try at work im sorry i havent been keeping up with this but i been so busy over here 
your gonna like the new set up
i finally got my 150 mk 8000k i had a huge huge green water break out
from the light being on a 7 gal tank but now i got that solved 
when all the green water died it looked like a volcanic fallout it was awsome
but a pain to clean out lol
i gotta 9 watt uv sterilizer and now the tank is a machine the stem plants grow 
approx 1 cm a day its crazy i have never seeen anything like it in... well ever 
wehn i post them you can see for yourself
at this rate i have grown the tank out in a month with 2 or 3 trimmings


----------



## Hoorah_Aquascape (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice tank man. I liked the hardscape a lot and you really accentuated it with the plants. I'm in the Marines but stationed on an Army post in CA. Still waiting for my turn to go to the sandbox, I think I'll be the 2nd to set up an aquarium in a war zone haha


----------



## volatile (May 10, 2007)

Hey doubleott05. Looking forward to seeing your new tank. Have you tried posting pictures through http://imageshack.us/? That site usually works well for me.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Can't wait to see your new layout. So glad you can have a tank over there. Everyone needs a little normalcy! Thanks for what you're doing for us all over there!


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Man those stones are just awesome. Every time I look at them they make me want them so much. Also I hope to see your new scape soon!


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

I love the rocks. They remind me of a west coast cliff edge.


----------

